# Semaforo controlado con PIC 16F84A



## jossuex (Mar 8, 2009)

Hola.

Estoy realizando un semaforo controlado por un PIC 16F84A, pero tengo una duda.

El circuito ya lo arme y funciona a la perfeccion, el circuito es este:

http://download153.mediafire.com/hwive4ymv3mg/my4zyzivj40/Proyecto_1.doc

El archivo anterior trae el link para descargar el archivo .HEX para prograr el pic, asi como tambien el codigo de fuente para el PIC.

El circuito contiene un Dip Switch con el que se controla el tiempo de los cambios de las "luces".

Pero mi pregunta es:

como puedo programar el pic para que las "luces" cambien nose cada 2,10 'o 20 minutos?

podria hacerlo modificando el "codigo de fuente" que biene en el archivo de arriba?

La verdad nunca he programado por mi propia cuenta, ya que en esta ocacion solo programe el pic con el archivo HEX que ya esta hecho.

Bueno espero me puedan ayudar!

Muchas Gracias!

Saludos!


----------



## carlos hernan (Mar 17, 2009)

si lo puedes hacer  lo unico que debes es generar retardos


----------



## alexrn (Jul 11, 2011)

hola, si estas utilizando asembler para el codigo, te aconsejo que te pases a PicBasicpro, e cual es mucho mas facil e intuitivo, yo ya tengo algunos de 2 , 3 y 4 cruces, puedes hacer tantos cruces como el hard te lo permita, y puedes programar cualquier tiempo siempre y cuando los timmer te lo permita.... por lo demas saludos,,,


----------



## Gibran94 (Oct 18, 2012)

Puedes usar mplab y modificar las subrutinas de tiempo calculando la que te sea util para 20 min y el tiempo que quieras C:


----------

